# In Sacramento-doesnt he look like a Maltese to you? UPDATE-ADOPTED



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I think he looks like a Maltese! 

I knew the head of this rescue from some rescues a few years ago, so otherwise I think this rescue group would be a good place to adopt this little dog from! 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13269995

Edited to add one of his three pictures on petfinder :


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh gosh he is so precious...and does look like he has Maltese in him...he is precious :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

He sure looks like a Malt to me and at seven pounds, no way he's a Shih Tsu!


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

based on the shape of his head and hair texture, i'd be willing to bet there's some bichon frise there. my sofie is a malt/bichon mix and that little boy is a dead ringer for a boy from sofie's litter.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks like a Maltese to me. :huh:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww he is a cutie pie. I bet he gets adopted quickly. Thankfully he's in a rescue instead of a shelter! He looks malt to me too. Maybe a tad of bichon in there from the coat texture, but not shi-tzu.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

ShihTzu? I don't see any ShihTzu in him, Bichon, and Malt - he is very cute, hope a furever home is found soon. :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I agree with everyone else- definitely looks like an adorable little Malt/Bichon mix :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Definately not shi tzu. Looking at his head/face, I would say Bichon.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

You bet.....a Maltese!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Mar 21 2009, 02:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749052


> You bet.....a Maltese!!![/B]


Now that I looked directly at the picture on Petfinder, you right, definately a Maltese.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The petfinder post says he's been adopted! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (sofiesmama @ Mar 20 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748761


> based on the shape of his head and hair texture, i'd be willing to bet there's some bichon frise there. my sofie is a malt/bichon mix and that little boy is a dead ringer for a boy from sofie's litter.[/B]



That's what I thought too. I couldn't see the Shihtzu in him. He sure is cute though!!!!


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Does not look like a Shih Tzu that I have ever saw. But does not look like full blood Maltese either maybe some Bichon or Havanese?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It's kind of hard to tell with that haircut! look at the shot of his head :shocked: :biggrin: I bet he was really matted when he was in the shelter.


----------

